# A Chat With Mike Mearls: Magazines, Settings, and More!



## Jan van Leyden (Aug 19, 2014)

Mike Mearls said:
			
		

> My personal preference would be a deluxe update of the Saltmarsh series. It’s a fun trilogy that includes a nice variety of challenges and a nifty final dungeon against a band of sahuagin. It might not be an adventure that sits at the top of most gamers’ lists, but I’ve always had a fondness for it."




Yes Sir, go for it! Redoing the UK series would be a dream for me. And, by the way, what might mean "deluxe" in this context?


----------



## Jhaelen (Aug 19, 2014)

Jan van Leyden said:


> Yes Sir, go for it! Redoing the UK series would be a dream for me. And, by the way, what might mean "deluxe" in this context?



Adding a bunch of stuff (background material, perhaps side-quests?) to allow them to charge a deluxe price


----------

